# Flieger Bronze Vintage 36 arrived today!



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Bear in mind this is only day 1 but I'm confident this is a sure keeper

The leather strap is very nice, thick and soft but a little too thick for my liking not that I'd be wearing it anyway as prefer rubber, so swapped over the bronze buckle to the Hirsch pure natural rubber I had set aside for this.

Initial thoughts after the first day... Certainly a finely made piece of kit. The bronze finish has been done by hand and whatever treatment they give it they say won't further oxidise in normal use but may react a little bit depending on what liquid it comes into contact with. A little annoying the strap buckle did not undergo the same treatment so will have to let that age over time, nothing major.

The movement (Selita SW215-1 Top grade) winding action is nice and well damped although the clicking ratchet sound as you wind is not as loud as the one in the Hamilton (Hamilton H-50). It is a very nice looking movement though as the photos will show and Stowa have removed the ghost position when you opt for no-date which is nice, was fully expecting a ghost position like on the Laco (Miyota 8315) since no mention of its removal online anywhere, unless this is a recent thing.

Even though the lume is old radium for the day colour, it hasn't affected the luminosity of the C3 in darkness, seems to be as bright as the bare C3 on the Laco which seems to last a fair while.

The size and weight is almost perfect for me. Nice having a thinner case.

Interesting observation on the domed sapphire, the way reflections move around on the surface is different to any other domed sapphire I have had or seen on a watch. It's hard to describe but it's very smooth and lacks any sort of distortion/magnification - Looks cool.

Accuracy is supposed to be 0 to +10s a day but will keep an eye on. I've heard watches getting magnetised in shipping as they go through various scanning machines and things as they depart and arrive through countries. I have a demagnetiser anyway though if it does appear to be running fast.

Many photos warning... Kinda funny that my photos below are the only photos online of this model with the hand wind movement and bronze caseback together 




























I love the heat blued hands the way they shimmer in the light:









On the wrist (6.7")









More photos...




























Size comparison vs the Laco 39m and Hamilton 36mm:









Lume comparison:


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Congrats! Such a beautiful watch!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Buramu said:


> Congrats! Such a beautiful watch!


Thanks! It's a nice combo in the collection with the Laco and Hamilton I reckon


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

That actually looks great on the rubber!


----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Woohoo .. gorgeous! That rubber strap works very well with the watch


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

German strap on a German watch, it was always gonna work well surely!

Just can't stop looking at the way the domed crystal plays with light!










And how the hue changes in direct sunlight:


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Congrats - I want one!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very sweet!

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great on your wrist. Congrat


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Cheers!
I can see my other watches getting very little wrist time for a while hah.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your Flieger Bronze Vintage 36. It is a really sharp-looking watch. And, thanks for your very informative initial impressions and pic, and gifs. Here is to enjoying the new addition to your pilot watch collection.


----------



## neil92 (Sep 22, 2019)

Well this was perfect timing. I was looking at an IWC Mark XVI (Different price range of course) but I genuinely think this looks more unique. I reckon I'll order one tomorrow, hand-wind with date(can never remember the date so it's a must for me). Excellent photos too.


----------



## brgracer (May 20, 2020)

They really nailed the vintage vibe with the bronze case and dial print color. Love it!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I have a couple more pics, just can't get enough to the vintage vibes this thing sets off day or night, what a treat to practice photography on too.






























NC_Hager626 said:


> Congrats on your Flieger Bronze Vintage 36. It is a really sharp-looking watch. And, thanks for your very informative initial impressions and pic, and gifs. Here is to enjoying the new addition to your pilot watch collection.


Thanks! This is officially my favourite watch purchase to date and that's even after a NOMOS Ahoi Atlantik and OG Tudor Pelagos. This will not be my last Stowa that's for sure. I'm looking at a Marine Classic 36 hand wind but with a blasted or brushed finish case next maybe!



neil92 said:


> Well this was perfect timing. I was looking at an IWC Mark XVI (Different price range of course) but I genuinely think this looks more unique. I reckon I'll order one tomorrow, hand-wind with date(can never remember the date so it's a must for me). Excellent photos too.


Glad to have helped in your decision! I was on the fence when ordering as seemingly nobody online had decent pictures or videos of this model with hand wind movement and feedback on its size etc were slim at best with only a couple of peeps hin this sub able to give their ownership experience which certainly helped me. I will do a video review soon as it will be the only review on youtube of this model again with this combination of options and strap.



brgracer said:


> They really nailed the vintage vibe with the bronze case and dial print color. Love it!


I think the choice of old radium for the day colour was bang on the money. It's not fauxtina, more a conscious choice to blend with the bronze, as is the off grey colour for the Stowa logo which I really like as opposed to a white logo like on other watches which is more distracting. Everything is balanced perfectly I feel.


----------



## neil92 (Sep 22, 2019)

I have a question about water resistance of the case. Is it safe to bring into a pool/jacuzzi/sea?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Stowa on their site says 50m is safe to shower with and I've washed mine Inc other 50m watches in the shower and under taps without issue. 

I would not go swimming with it though as the turbulence pressure may exceed the gasket specs at the crown.


----------



## neil92 (Sep 22, 2019)

In terms of the bronze case, is it likely to be affected by water? Genuinely new to bronze watches so it's all a mystery.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

neil92 said:


> In terms of the bronze case, is it likely to be affected by water? Genuinely new to bronze watches so it's all a mystery.


There are a number of bronze compounds used by various watch brands. Depending on the bronze alloy used will dictate how the compound ages and what colour/look it gets over time. Some react more than others to even air oxidisation.

Stowa use a hand finished treatment that means the out of the box look you get should not change much over time with normal air. I've been told by them that certain liquids may affect further patina though so imagine that means saltwater (sea) etc.

The compound used by Stowa is CuSn8.

More details on bronze alloys: Bronze Watch Case: What to look for in a bronze timepiece?


----------



## brgracer (May 20, 2020)

Gah, I went to look at the larger 40mm version bc your post, but the back of the 40mm hand wound version is SS and not all bronze like the 36mm based on the website pics. 

Why stowa? Why?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

brgracer said:


> Gah, I went to look at the larger 40mm version bc your post, but the back of the 40mm hand wound version is SS and not all bronze like the 36mm based on the website pics.
> 
> Why stowa? Why?


I may be wrong but heard you can request a bronze caseback on the 40mm but it comes with ss by default!


----------



## brgracer (May 20, 2020)

mrk said:


> I may be wrong but heard you can request a bronze caseback on the 40mm but it comes with ss by default!


I had to email Stowa to find out and you are both wrong and right. Haha. It now comes standard with the bronze caseback and I have been informed that the picture on their website is the older version.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

mrk said:


> Stowa on their site says 50m is safe to shower with and I've washed mine Inc other 50m watches in the shower and under taps without issue.
> 
> I would not go swimming with it though as the turbulence pressure may exceed the gasket specs at the crown.


I would not either, but turbulence pressure/dynamic pressure is an often-repeated myth which should just go away


----------



## iamsoozie (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for the post and photos! I've been eyeing both versions and now it's really hard to decide! I like the rubber straps that you've put on it.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I have a review up on the reviews section btw for anyone interested! Same views as in this thread with some extra bits and new photos 



brgracer said:


> I had to email Stowa to find out and you are both wrong and right. Haha. It now comes standard with the bronze caseback and I have been informed that the picture on their website is the older version.


Ah that's great, now you know exactly what to do then hah!



Buramu said:


> I would not either, but turbulence pressure/dynamic pressure is an often-repeated myth which should just go away


Hmm wasn't aware of this! I do know that some WR/50m watches like the Casio F91w people go swimming with and have no issues at all but it's always a risk I guess.



iamsoozie said:


> Thanks for the post and photos! I've been eyeing both versions and now it's really hard to decide! I like the rubber straps that you've put on it.


Most welcome! It is my most favourite watch of recent years now I'd say. I actually sold the Laco Aachen as I am 100% certain this will be the only Flieger I wear. I have the Hamilton Khaki Pilot still of course and will wear that since it is unique, and am now looking to add a Stowa Marine Classic 36 at some point this year for something with Nautical history, in blasted/brushed finish of course.


----------



## iamsoozie (Mar 7, 2020)

mrk said:


> Most welcome! It is my most favourite watch of recent years now I'd say. I actually sold the Laco Aachen as I am 100% certain this will be the only Flieger I wear. I have the Hamilton Khaki Pilot still of course and will wear that since it is unique, and am now looking to add a Stowa Marine Classic 36 at some point this year for something with Nautical history, in blasted/brushed finish of course.


I saw your review as well! Good write up! I was also eyeballing the Hamilton Khaki Pilot and decided against it because of the mineral crystal. I figured save for a hand wind Flieger and I'm hoping to be set for some time! I'm trying to avoid similar form/function for watches as I honestly don't want to jump down the rabbit hole of having too many "duplicate" styles of watches. Your side-by-side photo of the Flieger and the Khaki Pilot actually really helped solidify that decision.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

iamsoozie said:


> I saw your review as well! Good write up! I was also eyeballing the Hamilton Khaki Pilot and decided against it because of the mineral crystal. I figured save for a hand wind Flieger and I'm hoping to be set for some time! I'm trying to avoid similar form/function for watches as I honestly don't want to jump down the rabbit hole of having too many "duplicate" styles of watches. Your side-by-side photo of the Flieger and the Khaki Pilot actually really helped solidify that decision.


Ah excellent am glad the photos helped!

I would also say though the mineral crystal is really something you have to see in person to really appreciate it, it's got some really good AR as well and the vintage distortion you get as you move around the light on the dial is quite unique too. Personally I see no issues with the use of mineral really and even if you do manage to scratch it, it's unlikely any scratch will be easily noticed due to the style of the dome and what's going on underneath on the dial!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

A little video tour looking closer at the watch/strap details. I notice the buckle has started to form a patina layering in areas, The case remains pretty much the same as day 1 though which is expected since it's been treated, maybe some areas like the flat edge of the bezel has areas that have darkened a bit with moisture contact perhaps, hard to say for sure.


----------



## platypus16 (May 10, 2021)

mrk said:


> A little video tour looking closer at the watch/strap details. I notice the buckle has started to form a patina layering in areas, The case remains pretty much the same as day 1 though which is expected since it's been treated, maybe some areas like the flat edge of the bezel has areas that have darkened a bit with moisture contact perhaps, hard to say for sure.​


Wow, I don't usually like bronze watches, but I love this one. I had no idea treated bronze existed, it's a great idea. Does the treated bronze caseback react with your skin at all the way untreated bronze would?


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

mrk said:


> Ah excellent am glad the photos helped!
> 
> I would also say though the mineral crystal is really something you have to see in person to really appreciate it, it's got some really good AR as well and the vintage distortion you get as you move around the light on the dial is quite unique too. Personally I see no issues with the use of mineral really and even if you do manage to scratch it, it's unlikely any scratch will be easily noticed due to the style of the dome and what's going on underneath on the dial!


Indeed, I am also slowly getting more comfortable with mineral. On <€1000 retrostyle watches I'm fine with it if it adds to the vintage aesthetic (not if it's too obviously done as a cost saving decision). The visual distortions and light refraction effects when changing the angles of the watch can be very beautiful


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

platypus16 said:


> Wow, I don't usually like bronze watches, but I love this one. I had no idea treated bronze existed, it's a great idea. Does the treated bronze caseback react with your skin at all the way untreated bronze would?


I have not noticed any issues with skin reaction from the case back! Remember also that the lugs would come into compact with your wrist anyway even with a stainless steel caseback so being treated means there's no transfer of patina etc over time which I find most appealing. I will have to see how the buckle goes though as that doesn't appear to have the same treatment but could be wrong, it is visibly forming a nice patina though so will keep an eye on it over time 



Buramu said:


> Indeed, I am also slowly getting more comfortable with mineral. On <€1000 retrostyle watches I'm fine with it if it adds to the vintage aesthetic (not if it's too obviously done as a cost saving decision). The visual distortions and light refraction effects when changing the angles of the watch can be very beautiful


Yep that's it, I can't help but think it's a purposeful decision from Hamilton rather than one to save costs as the watch is quite pricey compared to a Khaki Field as it is anyway and what's an extra £50 for a Sapphire crystal!


----------



## leemik (May 8, 2021)

I just bought one of these as well.. I absolutely love the watch but absolutely hate the leather strap. It's very thick and stiff and at the end of the day my wrist is sore from it cutting into me. If I go one hole up it's too loose on my wrist.. I'm experimenting with different straps. Tried a NATO but I don't like the look on such a small case..


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

leemik said:


> I just bought one of these as well.. I absolutely love the watch but absolutely hate the leather strap. It's very thick and stiff and at the end of the day my wrist is sore from it cutting into me. If I go one hole up it's too loose on my wrist.. I'm experimenting with different straps. Tried a NATO but I don't like the look on such a small case..


Honestly just pay the premium and get a Hirsch 18mm Pure Natural Rubber strap and swap the buckle over  It is such a comfortable strap and perfect thickness.

I have updated my review with some new photos having now washed the watch properly and some notes on how the case has changed hue slightly but eventually returns to its original out of the box look in a few days.









Stowa Flieger Bronze Vintage 36 review


Firstly, can I just say how much I like the heavy wooden box Stowa watches like this come in? IT is absolutely plain and otherwise rather boring, but it feels and smells nice, substantial in weight, too. It's a nice change to all the fancy folding boxes and masses of manuals and papers you get...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

That bronze alloy is the best I've seen (on pictures/videos at least) on any watch ever.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It really is a thing of win


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Sat working from home today when the sun hit and noticed the dial reflects Predator lasers lol...


----------



## eric27 (May 24, 2021)

Nice purchase, Congratulations


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Awesome looking Bronzo! Love the upgrade they did in the caseback.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Few new pics, I still can't get over how classy this looks with a combo of vintage and modern all at the same time. Looks far beyond its price point I'd say!


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ @mrk :

Thank you for the images posted above.

They do emphasize how elegantly modern it is.

Lovely!

Tom K.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Thanks! I believe my work here is now done 😁


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Got a new mouse surface for my desk today, old map themed which I think called for a photo session with a suitable watch ;-)


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Great pictures and congrats on a very cool watch.

I have a feeling you've sold a few of these for Stowa 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Thanks!

A few have bought the 36 on a couple of forums and the Stowa Fans Facebook group now based on my pics lol. I tagged Stowa on Instagram but no engagement from them on social media which is a shame really. Is what it is I guess, I still like the watch even if they don't really engage with loyal customers on social media.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

That’s sharp!


----------



## stelios036 (Jul 19, 2021)

It looks great, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

mrk said:


> I may be wrong but heard you can request a bronze caseback on the 40mm but it comes with ss by default!


Can anyone confirm this? Jorg? I've got all of the bronze Stowa watches except I sent the 40mm flieger back because the SS caseback mismatch drove me nuts on the handwinder. I think I'm in for another one if this is the case!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Stowa told me in livechat although I think now even the 40mm comes with a bronze caseback., Simply send them a livechat message to confirm.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I mentioned previously that the case gets a little lighter after it gets wet, here's a few recent phone pics to demonstrate. It only stays this way for a day before settling back to its default factory finish - Kinda cool and I really like that. The buckle on the strap however patinas regardless as it is not treated the same as the case as previously mentioned.



















And after a day:


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

👋


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

So it's been a year now, how has the bronze fared? Well, largely looks the same still but the buckle is obviously not treated the same as the case because it has extended patination!




























(caseback is an older pic but it looks the same as this now, I forgot to take a pic last night!)










And still can't get enough of those high polished hands...


----------



## tropicalbob (Dec 6, 2017)

@mrk Stowa should pay you for marketing photos! Your pics keeps my lust for Stowa super high.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

tropicalbob said:


> @mrk Stowa should pay you for marketing photos! Your pics keeps my lust for Stowa super high.


Hah I wish that was a thing! Truth be told I've emailed Stowa about wanting to buy an 18mm bronze buckle for another strap to put on this Flieger but one time the first email got "lost" then found weeks later, the followup reply asking for further detail has yet to be answered and I've actually lost interest.

I like the watch for sure but just wish companies like this put more effort into engaging with customers who clearly appreciate the brand and products. If I get little in the way of a response to super simple emails like asking to buy a buckle, then I'm unlikely to buy another watch from them again or post any new photos of their watches if I have one.

Shame really!


----------



## tropicalbob (Dec 6, 2017)

@mrk I wonder your experience has anything to do with the recent departure of Jorg from Stowa or if this is just a coincidence. Now with your less than stellar customer experience and their most recent price bump, I'm a lot less inclined to purchase their watches.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I was just thinking about that last night in fact and you are probably right, the coincidence is certainly there and perhaps my emails got lost in the mix of things going on over there. I'm all for trying a final time of course so once this has seemingly settled I will enquire once more and if I hear nothing back then that will affirm what I mentioned above I guess.

It would be a shame for sure, but I guess that's the way things go sometimes?


----------



## STOWA1927 (9 mo ago)

Dear mrk,

Thank you for your feedback.

Could you please help us identify your email address? 

Please rest assured that even with the recent changes, we will do our best to provide the best customer service experience we can and which we are known for.

We do take this opportunity to apologize to you for not having replied to your previous email. We will investigate and have that fixed for you.

With best regards from the Black Forest.

Your STOWA team


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

STOWA1927 said:


> Dear mrk,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks very much!

Good to hear about business as usual and I can confirm my email address is emailATrobbiekhan.co.uk - The last reply I sent was on the 9th February 2022, and this was a reply to Katrin Menold's confirmation that I could indeed buy a buckle and gave me a price. My email reply was asking for confirmation if that price was for the 18mm bronze buckle


----------



## STOWA1927 (9 mo ago)

mrk said:


> Hi and thanks very much!
> 
> Good to hear about business as usual and I can confirm my email address is emailATrobbiekhan.co.uk - The last reply I sent was on the 9th February 2022, and this was a reply to Katrin Menold's confirmation that I could indeed buy a buckle and gave me a price. My email reply was asking for confirmation if that price was for the 18mm bronze buckle


 Excellent, thank you. You will receive an email reply from us by today.

With best regards from the Black Forest.

Your STOWA team


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

STOWA1927 said:


> Excellent, thank you. You will receive an email reply from us by today.
> 
> With best regards from the Black Forest.
> 
> Your STOWA team


Got the email thanks very much! I have replied to it and I noticed the same email address that I replied to previously but which cannot be found on your system, strange. I have also added [email protected] just incase the customer service one goes to spam or something - Maybe this might be what happened last time?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

The new strap is here from Watchgecko!










The bronze 18mm buckle from Stowa is currently on the way, too, so cannot wait to install that on this and complete the look. I think this strap in charcoal colour and the texture etc suits the bronze perfectly vs the plain black rubber Hirsch.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Quick update, the 18mm buckle arrived today and have to say it is fantastic as expected, but I was also expecting it to be untreated with the same finishing that locks in the bronze from further patina like the case does. Immediately it is obvious the new buckle is indeed treated and has the same finish as my watch case!

My original 16mm buckle does not and patinas to the point I reset it as mentioned earlier as I didn't really like the pattern it was forming.

I will email @STOWA1927 and ask about this as I would prefer the 16mm buckle to be finished the same way too, so if new 16mm buckles are indeed finished the same, then it would be nice to get mine swapped out as no idea why mine originally came with an unfinished buckle and it was one of the things I put down as a negative in my original posts here.

Pics:









16mm original on left, 18mm new on right:


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Great news! Stowa are sending me a 16mm buckle with the same finishing as the case. Consider me very happy! 

Now it's the waiting game as have to be I wait for the new Marine 36 handwound to be made and ship and both will be in the same package!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Got a new canvas off Amazon (Archer Straps). Really nice have to say.


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

I am pretty sure this will be my next purchase.
I have been looking for a Bronze military watch for some time and gave a lot of consideration to the Vertex M 75 and the Bremont Broadsword Bronze. However, I cannot justify nearly £3,000 for each of these. 
I like the fact that Stowa have genuine history with flieger watches and the fact that the case is treated to prevent/ delay further patina also appeals.
Currently, I am undecided should I go for 36, 40 or the small seconds version?
I have 6.5 inch wrists.
I have decided for me it has to be no date, hand wound with logo.
Anybody have any experience with the small seconds version?
Also, I really like the 'rivet' flieger tan leather strap, which doesn't appear to come with the Bronze. Presumably because the rivets are steel? Not sure if they do the same strap with bronze rivets?
Thanks All  

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It's worth asking them by email to see if they do such a strap, but I've not seen one!
As for the case size, you would get away with the 36mm easily really, the 40mm may end up having lugs that are too long and get too close to the edge of your wrist which proportion-wise may not look ideal, although some like that!

The seconds hand small version does look cool but isn't the original Flieger dial design, some may not like that as it's not true to original aesthetics. I chose the small seconds handwound version of the Marine 36 however and that is arriving hopefully in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

mrk said:


> It's worth asking them by email to see if they do such a strap, but I've not seen one!
> As for the case size, you would get away with the 36mm easily really, the 40mm may end up having lugs that are too long and get too close to the edge of your wrist which proportion-wise may not look ideal, although some like that!
> 
> The seconds hand small version does look cool but isn't the original Flieger dial design, some may not like that as it's not true to original aesthetics. I chose the small seconds handwound version of the Marine 36 however and that is arriving hopefully in the next couple of weeks!


Thank you!
As I would like the authentic look, I will steer clear of the small seconds version then.
Are there any discount codes to be had? Although not on the same level as Bremont or Vertex, they are still not cheap watches. All be it probably still great value.

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Not seen any codes but they do have a 40 euro voucher you can order, then use the emailed code for the money off the watch order I guess: Reward: 40€ voucher | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


----------



## J0E-M-I (7 mo ago)

I definitely want to get one of these, wondering whether I will have to pay any additional charges to have one sent to the UK though.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

You will pay the vat and a very small handling fee which is about £30 or so. Stowa won't charge vat at checkout so the courier will add that back when they invoice you for imort duty. 

It's not a major issue really.


----------



## J0E-M-I (7 mo ago)

Thank you for your help. How much did it cost you in £, around £1300 I am working out?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Oh I recall my total coming to around £1200 maybe slightly more 

I have the Marine 36 coming next week so will see what the current import duty is!


----------



## J0E-M-I (7 mo ago)

Did you consider any engraving, I see that is an additional option. Could be quite a cool touch in place of the FL number on the side perhaps.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

No I only ever have the FL number on the case side and no other engraving on my Flieger watches. The MArine watches don't have any engraving though as they never had it originally back in those days anyway.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish someone would make a bronze deployant. On my handwound watches, those that I will be taking off/putting on every day, I use deployants to reduce the chances of me dropping the watch onto the floor.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice looking Bronze oxidation treatment. Congratulations on your Stowa Bronze. Vance.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

heb said:


> I wish someone would make a bronze deployant.


Here you can get one:
Deployment Clasp Bronze 18 mm - Buckles - Accessories


Volker


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

18mm won't work as the taper of standard straps ia 18mm down to 16mm^^


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

brainless said:


> Here you can get one:
> Deployment Clasp Bronze 18 mm - Buckles - Accessories
> 
> 
> Volker


Thank You.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Strap update! Got the Chocolate Brown cordura hybrid from Barton Bands today and it really suits the bronze case.


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

mrk said:


> So it's been a year now, how has the bronze fared? Well, largely looks the same still but the buckle is obviously not treated the same as the case because it has extended patination!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a gorgeous case. Love the minor patina.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

leemik said:


> I just bought one of these as well.. I absolutely love the watch but absolutely hate the leather strap. It's very thick and stiff and at the end of the day my wrist is sore from it cutting into me. If I go one hole up it's too loose on my wrist.. I'm experimenting with different straps. Tried a NATO but I don't like the look on such a small case..


The leather strap, in my experience, loosens up a bit. Hope that was the case for you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

